# Can anyone help me install my wireless card?

## djbeenie

I am trying to get my eth1 up and running.  I am not sure how to do this.  I am running a Dell D610 with iw2200 modules.  where do I go from here.  I have looked at the Gentoo Documentation but having trouble understanding.  Thank you!   :Smile:   Please be easy, I am still learning this OS.   :Smile: 

```

localhost init.d # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:14:22:D9:B4:28

          inet addr:10.23.9.148  Bcast:10.23.9.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:24028 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8605 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:22006103 (20.9 Mb)  TX bytes:675121 (659.2 Kb)

          Interrupt:16

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

localhost init.d # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

```

```

localhost init.d # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

parport_pc             26948  0

parport                21544  1 parport_pc

pcspkr                  1156  0

ipw2200                78828  0

ieee80211              22792  1 ipw2200

ieee80211_crypt         2656  1 ieee80211

firmware_class          6176  1 ipw2200

yenta_socket           18252  0

rsrc_nonstatic          8608  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            24116  2 yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

tg3                    80324  0

rtc                     8948  0

dm_mirror              14672  0

dm_mod                 37048  1 dm_mirror

pdc_adma                6212  0

sata_mv                12516  0

ata_piix                6532  3

ahci                    9124  0

sata_qstor              6468  0

sata_vsc                5316  0

sata_uli                4644  0

sata_sis                5220  0

sata_sx4               10052  0

sata_nv                 5924  0

sata_via                5668  0

sata_svw                4932  0

sata_sil24              7684  0

sata_sil                6244  0

sata_promise            7716  0

libata                 35912  15 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   16484  0

ohci1394               25140  0

ieee1394               57272  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               9344  0

ohci_hcd               14916  0

uhci_hcd               24144  0

usb_storage            49920  0

usbhid                 28992  0

ehci_hcd               22856  0

usbcore                80068  7 sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hc

```

----------

## gentoo_dude

So you got ipw2200 modules installed.  

Now you have to add an entry for this network card (eth1) to /etc/conf.d/net to configure it with your network.  

I use wpa_supplicant not iwconfig for setting up my wireless connection. 

This is my entry for it 

```

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )      # use wpa_supplicant for TKIP secure network

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"  # wpa_supplicant use -Dwext module for the network card

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )               # get an ip using dhcp

```

Next step would be to edit /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf to enter your wireless networks.  Check /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf.example for examples on how to set it up.

If you want the network to start at boot then create a symlink in /etc/init.d

```

# ln -fs /etc/init.d/lo /etc/init.d/net.eth1

# rc-update add net.eth1 default

```

----------

## djbeenie

I am getting this:

```

localhost djbeenie # rc-update add net.eth1 default

 * /sbin/rc-update: /etc/init.d/net.eth1 not found; aborting.

```

----------

## djbeenie

This is my /etc/conf.d/net

```

iface_eth0="dhcp"

iface_eth1="dhcp"

iface_eth2="dhcp"

iface_eth3="dhcp"

iface_eth4="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0=""

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )      # use wpa_supplicant for TKIP secure network

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"  # wpa_supplicant use -Dwext module for the network card

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )               # get an ip using dhcp

```

----------

## djbeenie

Ok I have did this:

```

ln -s /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth1

```

I get this:

```

localhost djbeenie # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

 *   Bringing up eth1

 *     dhcp

 *       eth1 does not exist                                                    [ !! ]

```

How do i get around this:

```

localhost djbeenie # modprobe eth1

FATAL: Module eth1 not found.

```

[/quote]

```

localhost djbeenie # dmesg | grep eth

eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95751) rev 4001 PHY(5750)] (PCI Express) 10/100/1000BaseT Ethernet 00:14:22:d9:b4:28

eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[1] MIirq[1] ASF[0] Split[0] WireSpeed[1] TSOcap[1]

eth0: dma_rwctrl[76180000]

tg3: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

tg3: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX.

```

Haaazzzaaa

```

localhost djbeenie # dmesg | grep ipw

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, git-1.0.8

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2005 Intel Corporation

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: ipw-2.4-boot.fw load failed: Reason -2

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: -2

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ipw2200: probe of 0000:03:03.0 failed with error -5

```

----------

## sonicbhoc

 *djbeenie wrote:*   

> How do i get around this:
> 
> ```
> 
> localhost djbeenie # modprobe eth1
> ...

 

You need to type in the name of the actual module, not the nickname of the device. like modprobe ipw2200

----------

## UberLord

I had this problem on my new thinkpad z60m - basically you'll need the ipw-driver-1.1.2 and the version 3 firmware.

Don't use the in kernel drivers in 2.6.16 - I never got them to work  :Sad: 

----------

## djbeenie

 *UberLord wrote:*   

> I had this problem on my new thinkpad z60m - basically you'll need the ipw-driver-1.1.2 and the version 3 firmware.
> 
> Don't use the in kernel drivers in 2.6.16 - I never got them to work 

 

How did you merge that?

----------

## gentoo_dude

Actually I have a Dell Latitude D810 with ipw2200 using the kernel drivers.  I think you still need the firmware emerged.

```

emerge ipw2200-firmawre

```

----------

## djbeenie

I remerged the firmware.  I still get this:

```

localhost djbeenie # dmesg | grep ipw 

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, git-1.0.8 

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2005 Intel Corporation 

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection 

ipw2200: ipw-2.4-boot.fw load failed: Reason -2 

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: -2 

ipw2200: failed to register network device 

ipw2200: probe of 0000:03:03.0 failed with error -5

```

----------

## UberLord

You have installed v3 firmware, but you're still using the in kernel driver which 1) doesn't work and 2) requires the 2.4 firmware.

You need to emerge ipw2200

----------

## djbeenie

Hmm well I have removed it from Kernel:

Unmerged ipw2200 and ipw2200-firmware

This is still showing up as this:

```

localhost djbeenie # dmesg | grep ipw 

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, git-1.0.8 

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2005 Intel Corporation 

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection 

ipw2200: ipw-2.4-boot.fw load failed: Reason -2 

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: -2 

ipw2200: failed to register network device 

ipw2200: probe of 0000:03:03.0 failed with error -5

```

----------

## UberLord

/me sighs

At this stage, I would call you an idiot, but I won't as some people don't like me saying that.

However, I will say that you haven't removed it from the kernel.

Here's a grib sheet

cd /usr/src/linux

make menconfig

Goto Networking Support

Ensure that Generc IEEE80211 is unchecked.

Goto Device Drivers -> Network device support -> Wireless LAN

Ensure that all Intel PRO/Wireless options are unchecked or not there.

Save config

make

mount /boot

rm /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel -rf

make install && make modules_install

emerge ieee80211

follow instructions so that it's installed

emerge ipw2200

follow instructions so that it's installed

reboot.

----------

## djbeenie

Well I am not an idiot.  I am trying to learn this OS. Forgive me for asking for help.  I thought this was a friendly forum.  But I guess there is one in every forum.  Well I followed your script and it wiped out my ethernet card (tg3).  Any sugestions now?

----------

## UberLord

OK, you're not an idiot. However, I think that you're mentally challenged in a few key areas, namely the ability to discern between unmerging something, removing it from the kernel and it still magically appearing in your log which you posted.

If your tg3 isn't working then you missed a step in my instructions - probably the make modules_install step. But as I cannot read your kernel config file from here I cannot be certain (and no, don't post it as it's far too big. Link to it if you must)

I've tried to help, maye someone else can.

----------

## djbeenie

How am I mentaly challenged when I AM LEARNING?  WTF?  Dude I did step by step what you said to do.  I even copied and pasted everything you posted.  So no typo's. 

Anyways, It is saying my eth0 does not exist on startup.

----------

## UberLord

Well, try enabling tg3 support in your kernel then. It's in Device Drivers -> Network Device support -> Ethernet 1000 mbit -> Broadcom Tigon 3

Make sure it has a * or M in the box.

Then save you config and do this

mount /boot

make

make install

make modules_install

I don't see how I can make these instruction any clearer, so if you have any problems .....   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## djbeenie

I have enbled my tg3 as a <M>.  

mount /boot = already mounted

make 

make install 

make modules_install

I understand how to config my kernel.  

I guess I just don't understand the difference between tg3 as my eth0, and my ipw2200 as my eth1.  

I understand that eth0 and eth1 are nick names for my device/drivers.  

if persay my tg3 drivers are installed and moduled correctly.  How would I know.  What should I do  to test this.  I guess this is where I am getting confused.  

Sorry if I am not using my words correctly.  Again I am new to this.

----------

## UberLord

Well, for the tg3 driver it leaves a nice message in dmesg, so you can do this

dmesg | grep Tigon3

That should produce a line of text, prefixed with eth[0-9], like so

eth0: Tigon3

----------

## djbeenie

Ok now you can say I am an idiot! haha told you I am new to this.  Doing some research.  And should have researched this and mentioned this.  I used the live CD to install gentoo.  So Live CD uses - genkernel?  HAHA 

So if genkernel was used and I then I manualy configured my kernel.  I can bet that messes up everything?  Can this be fixed?

----------

## Monkeh

 *djbeenie wrote:*   

> Ok now you can say I am an idiot! haha told you I am new to this.  Doing some research.  And should have researched this and mentioned this.  I used the live CD to install gentoo.  So Live CD uses - genkernel?  HAHA 
> 
> So if genkernel was used and I then I manualy configured my kernel.  I can bet that messes up everything?  Can this be fixed?

 

It doesn't matter how your kernel is set up. As long as you have the right stuff compiled in, it works. genkernel (last I checked) merely compiles an almost totally generic kernel with almost everything built as modules.

----------

## djbeenie

Ok this is weird, is this correct?  Looking at my Kernel version: 2.6.15-gentoo-r5

Under /usr/src/  I am listing two kernel versions. 

linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r3

linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r6

Would this be a problem?

----------

## UberLord

Normally no as /usr/src/linux should be a symlink to the latest kernel - in your case linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r6. If it does not exist you can do this

cd /usr/src

ln -s linux-2.6.16-gentoo-r6 linux

and add this to /etc/portage/package.use

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources symlink

To ensure that the symink always points to the latest sources.

----------

## djbeenie

So is there anyway to repair my installation? via live cd? B/c I am pretty much fubar right now.  dang it.. all that hard work to get my system the way I wanted it ... haha

----------

## UberLord

We've given you instructions on how to fix what you've described so far .... no need for a live CD.

----------

## djbeenie

Yeah I know but it's not working. lol

----------

## Monkeh

 *djbeenie wrote:*   

> Yeah I know but it's not working. lol

 

Perhaps because you're not doing it right?

----------

## xtsephane68

Well iwconfig does not find your wireless card. 

In recent systems,  the wireless  modules are autoloaded and the device /dev/ethx is created to autmatically. 

Indeed some plugger look at your system and plug the  components  and creates the devices. 

 /dev/eth

Indeed the plugger find your hardware and execute some actons, that are described somewhere, 

here it load  iee80211, the firmware (forware class) ipw2200, and i associates the device with  /etc/ethsomething. 

Long ago you had to create those devices (mknod things) and to write in some module configuration file 

what the system should do when booting. 

But all that is automatic now. 

Now you shoud do :

dmesg -c (this clear your the system log) 

rmmod ipw2200 (this remove the driver)  

modprove ipw2200 

Then do dmesg and post it ... 

dmesg should log what happens , and what goes wrong when you load the driver.

What is happening is that you may have a bad version of ieee|ipw2200  drivers

or your firmware may be wrong. 

Try the How to,  basciallty you need to emerge ipw2200 and ie80211 

The how to is quite  detailled, 

following it replace the kernel drivers for ieee80211 and ipw2200 by better ones. 

If ipw2200 or ie80211 are not modules but in the kernel you will need to compile a new kernel.

----------

## djbeenie

Thanks for your help.  I am going to just redo the live CD.

----------

## Monkeh

 *djbeenie wrote:*   

> Thanks for your help.  I am going to just redo the live CD.

 

Why!? There's nothing wrong with your installation...

----------

## djbeenie

 *Monkeh wrote:*   

>  *djbeenie wrote:*   Thanks for your help.  I am going to just redo the live CD. 
> 
> Why!? There's nothing wrong with your installation...

 

Well I am doing everything you guys tell me to do.  I am doing it correctly.  It is not working.  I can't get online to post any configs now.  I am dead in the water.  So I think it would be easier to start from the begining.  lol

----------

## Monkeh

 *djbeenie wrote:*   

>  *Monkeh wrote:*    *djbeenie wrote:*   Thanks for your help.  I am going to just redo the live CD. 
> 
> Why!? There's nothing wrong with your installation... 
> 
> Well I am doing everything you guys tell me to do.  I am doing it correctly.  It is not working.  I can't get online to post any configs now.  I am dead in the water.  So I think it would be easier to start from the begining.  lol

 

If it's not working, you're clearly not doing it correctly. I'd help, but I shouldn't need to, Uberlord has covered just about everything.

----------

## djbeenie

 *Monkeh wrote:*   

>  *djbeenie wrote:*    *Monkeh wrote:*    *djbeenie wrote:*   Thanks for your help.  I am going to just redo the live CD. 
> 
> Why!? There's nothing wrong with your installation... 
> 
> Well I am doing everything you guys tell me to do.  I am doing it correctly.  It is not working.  I can't get online to post any configs now.  I am dead in the water.  So I think it would be easier to start from the begining.  lol 
> ...

 

Ok I got it figured out.  I re-ran my live CD.    I upgraded my kernel with genkernel =grub.  Compiled everything.  Guess what.  It is all working now.  So it seems to be something with the default kernel when installing with the live CD.  Hope this helps for future problems. 

Regards,

Beenie

----------

